# foreman reverse problems



## txmudslinger (Feb 3, 2013)

heres a little background i have a 99 foreman 450s last week i went to go ride it and i tried to back it out of my garage it wouldnt downshift in to reverse all other gears were fine . after i rode it for a while it would go in reverse its been sittting for a week and now its doin the same thing i have no clue on wjere to start has anyone had this issue ?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

change the oil and see if that works. idk y it wont shift. also did you try to rick bike back and forth to see if it will go into reverse


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My rancher started doing this a couple of weeks ago. Turned out to be the reverse switch on the back of the engine. My manual showed me how to test it. The switch is right beside where the reverse cable goes into the rear of the engine. On mine, it's only one wire, it's supposed to complete the circuit to ground when you press the red button and pull the cable. You can test it by just putting a wire on the wire off the reverse switch and hook it on the battery negative. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## txmudslinger (Feb 3, 2013)

I ended up just adjusting the cable on the handle bar and it fixed it thanks for the help tho


----------

